# Work in law in Dubai



## Future-expat (Jun 11, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello

I qualified as a solicitor with a top 10 London firm (training in Corp Fin. Litigation, Tax and general commercial). Have taken year out to give thought to what I wanted to do and have decided that moving to Mid. East is the way forward.

Does anyone have tips on good recruiters in Dubai for legal work (will be aiming to go in house at a fin. institute - bank, pe house etc - with the aim of gaining modelling exposure and gradually moving away from the legal and towards the transaction side).

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

